# Borbet type A weight...



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

I've been diggin on the net for 3 days now and I can't find any specs on Borbet A's. 
All I want to know is how much a 16x9 type A weighs. Borbet's site is no help and all the wheel spec pages don't list A's or don't list the weight.








anybody out there with a set that can help I would really appriciated it!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Borbet type A weight... (Foxtrot)*

ttt


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Borbet type A weight... (dox)*

7.5's weigh 19.8 lbs. I dont have access to the 9's weight - they are grey market.
Alex


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Borbet type A weight... (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex, do you know how much 18x8 and 18x9 Borbet Design A 2 pieces weigh in at?


----------

